# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  no. shovels of pre-mix to 1 bag cement?

## zongatron

hi guys, 
mixing up bout 1/3metre of concrete tomorrow in a barrow or on a board 
How many heaped shovels of premix(white steel shovel) to one bag of cement do yas reckon? 
thanks

----------


## bingoshelley

> hi guys, 
> mixing up bout 1/3metre of concrete tomorrow in a barrow or on a board 
> How many heaped shovels of premix(white steel shovel) to one bag of cement do yas reckon? 
> thanks

  hey zong
it depends on what your using the concrete for.if you check the bag of cement you will find the formula there.if its structural then its 5 premix to 1 cement,keep in mind you just add the sand and stones together for the pre mix so if its 5 sand 3 stones then its 8 premix ect.......structural is 3.2.1 so 5.1
gl hope this helps

----------


## Vernonv

I normally use 10lt buckets and mix 4:1. You are best not to use a shovel for the measuring as it can be pretty inconsistent.
But then again if you are only doing something like concreting in fence posts, I guess it doesn't matter much.

----------


## autogenous

4 buckets of metal
2 buckets sand 
1.5 buckets General Purpose or Portland cement 
The bucket can be any size

----------

